# The secret to a long life!



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

A tough, old cowboy once counseled his grandson that if he wanted to live a long life, the secret was to sprinkle a pinch of gunpowder on his oatmeal every morning. 

The grandson did this religiously and lived to the age of 110. 

He left four children, 20 grandchildren, 30 great grandchildren, 10 great great grandchildren and a 50 foot hole where the crematorium used to be.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Haha... i thought the secret was to choose a profession besides cooking.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

That's really funny.

One of my favorite quotes from a centinarian, after being asked what her secret to longevity was.....

"The only thing I ever did in moderation....was moderation itself"......as she lit a cigarette and took a sip of bourban!!!!

Cat Man


----------



## piyush (Feb 6, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha :crazy:
Quite funny.
I also would like to live long.
Suggestions invited.:talk:


----------

